# So I'll have two more helpers this year



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

My 12 y.o son told me yesterday he wants to skip TOT this year and stay home and help me man the haunt. I told him how much I appreciated his offer but didn't want him to miss out on what is sure to be one of his last TOT years. He said he would have a lot more fun at home helping scare TOTS that getting candy (can't argue with that logic) My wife can now also stay home and plans to get a new witch costume and hand out candy. She would normally tail after the kids, keeping a distance so as not to embarass, but having them here will make for a lot of fun. Can't ever have enough help!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Glad to hear it Jerry! Looks like it's going to be a banner year for you. I'll bet you can't wait!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's great, JD! It's so much more fun when you have helpers around, especially when it's a family thing.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Glad to hear it Jerry! Looks like it's going to be a banner year for you. I'll bet you can't wait!


I think it's going to be a banner year for a lot of us! 



RoxyBlue said:


> That's great, JD! It's so much more fun when you have helpers around, especially when it's a family thing.


Thanks RB. Yup, I'm glad they'll be here to see the action. They normally drag in as the last of the guests are going through, but they haven't seen it when folks are lined up 20-30 deep to walk through! Wait until I tell them there are "crowd control issues"!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Jerry

my brood usually rolls back in for last half hour and they have just as much fun watching the TOTers as TOTing.

It will be a blast!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

having helpers is so nice. One of my fears if that I'll create so many props, that i wont be able to set them all up in time, because i set up all by myself. Last year i had a helper and it was so great! but this year I don't think that kid will be helping again. I might have a new kid help though.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You can never have to much help. I'm trying to get my niece and her girlfriend to help this year. My daughter always helps, and my hubby does if he's here. Have you done your haunt alone in past years?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

scareme said:


> You can never have to much help. I'm trying to get my niece and her girlfriend to help this year. My daughter always helps, and my hubby does if he's here. Have you done your haunt alone in past years?


Set-up is pretty much just me. My older sons help with the castle wall facade, although this year both of them will be gone from home. On Halloween night, I normally have 5-6 helpers, mostly 15-17 year olds, and they get a kick out of it. Tear down day, everyone is scarce so I pack it all up mostly on my own. I'll have ample help this year, and some of the kids who have worked it in years past are already asking if they can come over this year. We feed them and have a little after glow party so they like doing it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You are lucky! I am still trying to get my 15 year old daughter to help me, but she thinks she is to cool. LOL  Although I was surprised she did help with the bottles with fingers and eyeballs in it last Halloween. I have to say she did a pretty good job!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Excellent jdubbya! You will have so much fun haunting and scaring together as a family! 

My 11 y/o old son wants to help give out candy and scare also, but after he returns from tot'ing... so I imagine another year or two and we'll be where you guys are.

Make sure you take lots of pictures to share with us this year!


----------



## sychoclown (Aug 20, 2009)

My 6 year old daughter tells me she will be an actor next year , she says she is still a little scared. I tell her I'll be waiting for her , I've got the perfect role for her. Samara from The Ring .


----------

